# 89 High Country Supreme



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Questions..;
What is the length the limbs, what is the axle to axle measurement (approx.), does it have hatchet cams that look like the ones in pics below?


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks for the reply and have called the guy that is trying to fix it so mabe he will get in contact with you about it. Thanks. He just called and the limbs are 19" and it has a mild cam on it and not the hatchet. AC


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Man those pics bring back memories!!! My husband shot the supreme and my first bow was a high country sniper!!!

Awesome!!


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Man those pics bring back memories!!! My husband shot the supreme and my first bow was a high country sniper!!!
> 
> Awesome!!


My first compound was a sniper. Man I loved that bow!!


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm rebuilding a an old HCA Dynasty right now.
You just gotta love the nostalgia.
I contacted HCA,s new customer service and they were quite helpful in giving me old spec info.
This bow was shooting the same arrow 292 fps @ 70# 29"dl that my 06 Tribute was getting 284fps @ 70#......and the Dynasty is a single cam.
and can you believe the newest HCA bows are miles ahead of what they were in the early 90's


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Memories*

My first new bow was a HC Machined Supreme, left handed had to wait 3 months for it to come in. Great bow worth the wait!


----------



## SpeedProShooter (Jan 18, 2009)

*Specs*

Check back tomorrow and i will post the specs i will have to do some research but think i may have old specs i found some but only back to 2000.:wink:


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Hornsgalore said:


> I'm rebuilding a an old HCA Dynasty right now.
> You just gotta love the nostalgia.
> I contacted HCA,s new customer service and they were quite helpful in giving me old spec info.
> This bow was shooting the same arrow 292 fps @ 70# 29"dl that my 06 Tribute was getting 284fps @ 70#......and the Dynasty is a single cam.
> and can you believe the newest HCA bows are miles ahead of what they were in the early 90's


 I had one of those, in fact I still have a cam, Idler, string and cable set for that, the cam and idler are in the matching camo... I qualified for the worlds in '98 with one of those bows.


archerycharlie said:


> Thanks for the reply and have called the guy that is trying to fix it so mabe he will get in contact with you about it. Thanks. He just called and the limbs are 19" and it has a mild cam on it and not the hatchet. AC


 19" limbs......wow, never heard of any such limbs, no wonder HCA can't help you with that one.... I will go through all my old paper work and see if there is any mention of HCA limbs that long, but I am thinking no.......things didn't get recorded well from those days.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, pretty amazing stuff here, I did find some specs for an old High Country bow called the Majestic Hunter and a Champion Hunter that had 19" recurve limbs and Hybrid wheels. It may very well be the same string and harness specs for the Supreme you are working on. 
The axle to axle was 46", 8 1/4" brace height, and the cable guard rod was 10.5" ( that is a strange spec.)
The Harnesses are 48" and the String length is different depending on the Draw length;
28/29" = 58 1/8"
29/30" = 59"
30/31" = 59 3/4"
31/32" = 61 1/2"
Thats the best I can do for ya.......better than HCA did for ya!:wink:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I bet we still have some overdraws for them.....lol


----------



## SpeedProShooter (Jan 18, 2009)

*Bow Specs*

Those specs sound right just measure the wheel we had 2.25/2.50/2.75/3.00 each were 2inch adjustments.If its a round wheel,we also had the phantom cam and was a little egg shaped.Hope you what you need now if not email me [email protected]


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Thanks guys for the help.*

Yes i still had a 5 inch overdraw on it when i hung it up on the wall in the garage several years ago. Have a fellow that i gave it to is gonna come and check out the post and replys and see if any will help him out and see if he can get it up and shooting again. So thanks to all of you guys for your help so far. Will let you know if we get it going again. AC


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help guys! AC was helping me with the spec on this project.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

GILL said:


> Thanks for the help guys! AC was helping me with the spec on this project.




Yup got it all put back togeather with all new strings and harness. I gave it to a young guy that wanted to buy it many years ago but he dissapeared and showed up at the club on Tuesday nite and i gave it to him. He is gonna donate some money to the club for Jeremiah who rebuilt it. 

(Thanks to all who helped out with info) and memories of the past bows also as i also had a Sniper that i hunted with and shot 3d back in its day. It broke on me one day at the shop right below the riser but sent it back and they put a new riser on it and sold it just about 5 years ago. AC


----------



## Kevdlambert (Mar 16, 2007)

*Supreme strings and harness lengths.*



archerycharlie said:


> I have one of these and need the measurments for the string and harness if any one knows? 80#max. It came with red risor and black limbs but changed them to gray when i had one crack. I have given the bow to someone and they are wanting to redo all the harness and strings but High Country Co. has no idea. AC


You didn't look at the website did you:

http://www.highcountryarchery.net/images/hcastringchart.pdf

string: 58 1/8"
harness: 41 7/8"


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Kevdlambert said:


> You didn't look at the website did you:
> 
> http://www.highcountryarchery.net/images/hcastringchart.pdf
> 
> ...


 This guys bow was not on the chart, nothing on that chart has 19" limbs. HCA had several different variations of the Supreme, good of you to look for him though.


----------

